# Carl Cestari - Anyone Train with Him or Own his DVD's?



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

Carl Cestari - Anyone Train with Him or Own his DVD's? If so, what do you think of his material?


----------



## elder999 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never even met Mr. Cestari, but I trained with Charles Nelson, who was one of his teachers, and I know him by reputation-I also own all his DVD's.

It's good stuff. I wouldn't necessarily call it "western," more like western-distilled Asian, but it's definitely good material.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 4, 2006)

elder999 said:


> I've never even met Mr. Cestari, but I trained with Charles Nelson, who was one of his teachers, and I know him by reputation-I also own all his DVD's.
> 
> It's good stuff. I wouldn't necessarily call it "western," more like western-distilled Asian, but it's definitely good material.


 
Correction-I did meet him once......and the groundfighting on his DVDs is pretty basic-I won't say "weak"-just overly simplistic.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been to two seminars with Carl Cestari, actually show up in the background on his Fairbairn and O'Neill seminar DVDs. I also own several of his tapes/DVDs. If you are interested in Combatives, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks all. My impression has been that his training is great for bringing folks up to speed quickly on basic survival skills - and teaching martial artists that survival and sparring are often very different things.

Regarding his groundfighting, while he might have some neat "dirty tricks", I'd go to a BJJ person first.


----------



## Mike Att (Oct 15, 2006)

Carl is actually a brilliant judoka and a great grappler with well over 30 years of experience. What he shows in his videos is all you would ever need in a real fight. However, if you are looking for more grappling oriented tapes that are geared toward the street, I would recomment Walt Lysak Jr.'s ground fighting series.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 11, 2006)

Mike Att said:


> Carl is actually a brilliant judoka and a great grappler with well over 30 years of experience. What he shows in his videos is all you would ever need in a real fight.


 
Not in a real fight against a trained grappler-even someone who wrestled in high school, or had a little methodology and practice from video media. Especially if they had lethal intent, and a weapon.

Granted, most assailants on the street probably won't fall into this category, but the material on his DVDs (I have *all* of them) will not leave one prepared for this possibility, which, with the popularity of the UFC and combined with typical criminal combatives, becomes more likely all the time.


----------



## Mike Att (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree, if he can pull a blade, then that changes everything, whether your a wrestler, a judo man or a Brazilian JJ practioner.

I do disagree with the first part of your post however. Heck, nothing is guaranteed and nothing works all the time, but if you train the material presented in a realistic manner, it is very effective, even against people with grappling backgrounds.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 12, 2006)

Some clips here .

No groundfighting, though.......


----------



## Mike Att (Nov 12, 2006)

Regardless of any art or technique, the "man" or person comes first. Elder, you being a Miyama Ryu guy know this better than most, Antonio Pereira was as tough as they came. The guys I train with have great respect for Grandmaster Pereira and his legacy. Carl, and my instructor Ralph Grasso, also trained under Charles Nelson and Carl worked out on occasion with Peter Sirangano Sr.

It must have been something back in the day to have Pereira, Sirangano and Nelson, all teaching in NY at the same time.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 12, 2006)

Mike Att said:


> It must have been something back in the day to have Pereira, Sirangano and Nelson, all teaching in NY at the same time.


 
Oh, back in the day(like, when I was starting out in 1971) there were waaaaay more than that.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 12, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Not in a real fight against a trained grappler-even someone who wrestled in high school, or had a little methodology and practice from video media. Especially if they had lethal intent, and a weapon.
> 
> Granted, most assailants on the street probably won't fall into this category, but the material on his DVDs (I have *all* of them) will not leave one prepared for this possibility, which, with the popularity of the UFC and combined with typical criminal combatives, becomes more likely all the time.


 
I agree. From what I've heard and seen, they would be great tools to ADD to your groundgame but would not replace adequate groundfighting and grappling training of the BJJ or similiar type.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 12, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Not in a real fight against a trained grappler-even someone who wrestled in high school, or had a little methodology and practice from video media. Especially if they had lethal intent, and a weapon.
> 
> Granted, most assailants on the street probably won't fall into this category, but the material on his DVDs (I have *all* of them) will not leave one prepared for this possibility, which, with the popularity of the UFC and combined with typical criminal combatives, becomes more likely all the time.


 
I agree. From what I've heard and seen, they would be great tools to ADD to your groundgame but would not replace adequate groundfighting and grappling training of the BJJ or similiar type.


----------



## Mike Att (Nov 16, 2006)

It would clearly be better to have a background in grappling and to employ those methods as well. I believe Carl says on his tapes that nothing is meant to replace existing training. However, wrestling and Brazilian Juijitsu are not necessary to be able to fight on the ground. One should have a familiarity with positions and should actually get on the ground and train, but you do not have to have formal trainig in BJJ, wrestling, judo...etc, to be able to ground fight.

That would be the same as saying you need boxing in order to be able to fight standing up. Would it be better to be a trained boxer to go along with other skills, of course, but it is not necessary.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 28, 2007)

Carl never advocated going to the ground. The guy is bigger, stronger, armed and there is more than one of them. So IF possible do not. That being said, murphys law and all. He was very well trained in all aspects of real fighting, which is an understatement. Also very proficient on the ground. He did Judo under yanezuka for 30 plus years and AWALYS had weaponds on him. gun, knives, clubs etc, on each ankle,pocket hip wherever. If he went to the ground he wanted to be able to reach a weapon anywhere and everywhere.  ... JImbo


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Carl Cestari - Anyone Train with Him or Own his DVD's? If so, what do you think of his material?



Never trained with him, but I'm pretty sure I have all of his vids. I try to avoid the LT X and other guys that claim to be his Sr Reps & yet have ridiculous claims on their websites. There are a few folks in NJ that are good reps of his & I think they post around here.

His stuff is great. Hardcore and realistic. You want a good idea on how to "street-ify" your art, follow in CC's footsteps, you can't go wrong bringing a street level of realism to your training. You'll find out what works in your arsenal.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Correction-I did meet him once......and the groundfighting on his DVDs is pretty basic-I won't say "weak"-just overly simplistic.



Two points: what he teaches is probably more than enough for the average guy, and CC usually drops tips while saying that "there is plenty of good info out there, look elsewhere for the basics." His Combat Jujutsu vids are really good, made us go out & get some catcher's shin guards...


----------

